# Calor gas - price



## orian (Apr 14, 2009)

I have just purchased a Calor gas 7kg butane refill from our local petrol garage. A few months ago I was charged £15.99, today I asked them to double check the price, it was £20.99.

I considered Gaslow last year and decided not to install it because I use diesel for heating. I think it is time to part company with Calor. Any thoughts?


----------



## mikejay (Apr 14, 2009)

Just been the local camping shop and got a 6kg calor lite refill £19 but the last one lasted us well we have had it on since july and done a lot of camping including 3weeks in france .

Mike


----------



## Belgian (Apr 14, 2009)

*BP light*

ALL these gas-selling companies have only one trouble: to make it the customer as hard as they can get it. 
I tought I found the sollution for gas problems in Scandinavia: BP-light.
Saw these bottles in France last year: lighter than a steel one; plastic and you can see how much is left in the bottle. Only: scarcely available in Belgium, but OK in the UK, Netherlands, France, Danmark, Sweden, Portugal .... (no problem I'll buy one only 30km away in Holland) BUT: you cannot swap these bottle in Scandinavia nor Portugal and other countries for they have another valve mounted on the same bottle !
Didn't those smartheads ever heard of one standard system mounted on all bottles with adaptors when needed ?  Nowadays these bottles, altough they are the same cannot be changed from one country to another. You only have to buy a new bottle (deposit ..) and trow away the empty one !!!
Shame: the EU at his worst


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 14, 2009)

Phew, glad I bit the bullet and installed a gaslow system in January after some very good advice from this site. I havent looked back, it is quick easy and a damn sight cheaper than that price 
I have a 6kg and an 11kg bottle, we dont let them both empty but the most it has cost on a fill up is £15 ish so far 

Get on the Gaslow you know it makes sense


----------



## Belgian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> Phew, glad I bit the bullet and installed a gaslow system in January after some very good advice from this site. I havent looked back, it is quick easy and a damn sight cheaper than that price
> I have a 6kg and an 11kg bottle, we dont let them both empty but the most it has cost on a fill up is £15 ish so far
> 
> Get on the Gaslow you know it makes sense


This makes sense Hazy,
However, you'll have to get different adaptors to fit in LPG-stations in several countries on the continent. (Netherlands have te UK coupling, Belgium the Italian, France the German.....and the others don't know.). What a nonsense. Why do they make it easy if they can make it difficult ?


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 14, 2009)

Belgian said:


> This makes sense Hazy,
> However, you'll have to get different adaptors to fit in LPG-stations in several countries on the continent. (Netherlands have te UK coupling, Belgium the Italian, France the German.....and the others don't know.). What a nonsense. Why do they make it easy if they can make it difficult ? m[/QUOoTE]
> 
> I arctually got a couple of adaptors Fwhen I had the system installed Belgian. From memory one is a French and Spanish connector, and the other one is a "European" which covers almost every other possible countries that we would look to visit


----------



## Nosha (Apr 14, 2009)

You've been charged for the next size bottle, I've just bought a 13kg Propane bottle ready for our trip to Holland and it's the same price as last year... £20.99!!!! And that's from a different garage to last year.

Flo-gas is slightly cheaper than Calor but with less outlets!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 14, 2009)

The man from Flea bay, he says YES!!

  (£21.25 ! not for a long time)


----------



## noody (Apr 15, 2009)

I just subscribed to the Auto-Gas website and bought a map. prices are as low as 42p a litre. I usually pay 59p a litre, 55p being the cheapest since last year.

Go Galow, it only hurts in the beginning.


----------



## orian (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their useful comments. I have checked local suppliers and the best price I have found is £18.08.
As I purchased the gas from a Total garage I have now taken up the matter witheir Head Office.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 15, 2009)

orian said:


> I have just purchased a Calor gas 7kg butane refill from our local petrol garage. A few months ago I was charged £15.99, today I asked them to double check the price, it was £20.99.
> 
> I considered Gaslow last year and decided not to install it because I use diesel for heating. I think it is time to part company with Calor. Any thoughts?



I bought my last gas bottle from the local Morrisons garage when i handed them my morrisons loyalty card the assistant said sorry no points for bottled gas as this money goes straight to calor,so it sounds like your supplier is adding a little extra profit on for themselves,Andy.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine was from Total at Daventry, that's £20.99 for 13kg on Propane - perhaps Butane is dearer??


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 16, 2009)

Filled up my bottles, 1 x 11  and 1 x 6 gaslow bottles, both nearly empty and I was charged just over £14 for 29 litres which is close to 15 kgs of gas.
I have worked out that by the end of next year I will start ti save a fortune on gas having saved the installation price.
I was at my dealers a couple of weeks ago and the system price has gone up substantially, so I am so glad i took the plunge when I did, My first reason for installing was a long standing back problem that meant i always sought help to put the new bottles in my locker but now I am just so happy the calor bandits are not getting any more of my hard earned cash


----------



## Mujisan (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Rick,

I'm intrigued! Both my partner and I have dodgy backs and the idea of not having to hump heavy bottles around fills me with joy  but I don't understand what is different with the Gaslow system.  Apologies if I'm being thick (it's late and I'm full of flu) but could you explain please?

Mujisan


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 18, 2009)

***** said:


> The Gaslow system has refillable bottles piped into a fitting on the side of your M/H similar to a fuel cap on a car.
> No need to remove the bottles to refill.
> Hope this helps



idea of cost to install *****?


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 18, 2009)

hi *****! how much to install gaslow?


----------



## orian (Apr 18, 2009)

n8rbos said:


> idea of cost to install *****?


I had a recent quote to fit one 6kg bottle with necessary valves, pipes and filler - £383

Bob


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 18, 2009)

orian said:


> I had a recent quote to fit one 6kg bottle with necessary valves, pipes and filler - £383
> 
> Bob



wow!!!!!!! if only everyone in the world rplied that quick lol,thanks orian!!!!!! think i'll stick to changing my bottles!!!


----------



## peppers (Apr 19, 2009)

if you fill a gaslow system at designated gas site ie not a garage forcourt,tell them its for domestic use and you should get the road duty removed and fill up for aprox 32p a litre.that equates to 3.84 pounds for 6kilo refill


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 19, 2009)

orian said:


> I have just purchased a Calor gas 7kg butane refill from our local petrol garage. A few months ago I was charged £15.99, today I asked them to double check the price, it was £20.99.
> 
> I considered Gaslow last year and decided not to install it because I use diesel for heating. I think it is time to part company with Calor. Any thoughts?



Hi Orian,
I also have diesel heating, but this didn't stop me from fitting a Gaslow system. The price difference for the gas fills, will soon pay for the system, if your a regular camper. Had my system for a few years now and no problems, my spine is better also, no lifting of bottles!
The new Gaslow bottles are even lighter in weight now, but more expensive, so if you do go Gaslow, shop around you may still find some of the older cheaper type.
Happy Camping


----------



## orian (Apr 19, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi Orian,
> I also have diesel heating, but this didn't stop me from fitting a Gaslow system. The price difference for the gas fills, will soon pay for the system, if your a regular camper. Had my system for a few years now and no problems, my spine is better also, no lifting of bottles!
> The new Gaslow bottles are even lighter in weight now, but more expensive, so if you do go Gaslow, shop around you may still find some of the older cheaper type.
> Happy Camping



Hi Pioneer,
Thanks, it is always useful to hear other members views and experiences. That's what makes this such a useful site. I have already examined the costs and possible savings and because we do not use a great deal of gas it looks like a long payback period unless I fit it myself. 

If I do decide to fit my own Gaslow system I was thinking of using the filler mounting bracket rather than cutting a hole in the side of my motorhome.  The gas locker is rather small on the Orian Pavo (Autosleeper Symbol) and I would still need space to load/remove a backup calor bottle. Does anyone have experience of fitting Gaslow to this type of motorhome? Any pictures would be welcome.

Bob


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 19, 2009)

Here goes. Dare I suggest you take a look at this item on E Bay, LPG PROPANE AUTOGAS RED BOTTLE GAS FILLING ADAPTER Item number:	250407638998


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 19, 2009)

orian said:


> Hi Pioneer,
> Thanks, it is always useful to hear other members views and experiences. That's what makes this such a useful site. I have already examined the costs and possible savings and because we do not use a great deal of gas it looks like a long payback period unless I fit it myself.
> 
> If I do decide to fit my own Gaslow system I was thinking of using the filler mounting bracket rather than cutting a hole in the side of my motorhome.  The gas locker is rather small on the Orian Pavo (Autosleeper Symbol) and I would still need space to load/remove a backup calor bottle. Does anyone have experience of fitting Gaslow to this type of motorhome? Any pictures would be welcome.
> ...



Hi Bob,
I fitted my Gaslow system myself, and used a bracket (alluminium angle) to secure the filling nozzle inside the gas locker, didn't want to leave holes in the locker door. Don't know what your locker is like, but if you fit your system in first, leaving room for the spare calor bottle, with the filler point to one side of your calor bottle neck, should do the trick. 
Good luck.

Happy Camping


----------



## peppers (Apr 19, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Here goes. Dare I suggest you take a look at this item on E Bay, LPG PROPANE AUTOGAS RED BOTTLE GAS FILLING ADAPTER Item number:	250407638998



i have had mine for 2 years now never a problem, saved a fortune ,just 

"think" when using, its very easy


----------



## hairytoes (Apr 19, 2009)

peppers said:


> i have had mine for 2 years now never a problem, saved a fortune ,just
> 
> "think" when using, its very easy




Where do you get the connectors? Are you able to swap connectors for each country?


----------



## maureenandtom (Apr 19, 2009)

hairytoes said:


> Where do you get the connectors? Are you able to swap connectors for each country?



They're more properly called adaptors and simply screw in to the connector you have chosen.  They're not expensive and you can buy them from wherever you buy your refillable gas bottle.  You can even buy them on French motorways or, I'm told, LPG filling stations will loan you one is you need one.

We've discussed this and a closely related subject in this and other threads.  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=3534.  This thread might have a wealth of information for interesting reading.  Some photos too.

Also, if you just google "Gaslow" you'll have enough to read for ages.   Everybody who has the system seems to be well happy with it.  I am. DIY installation is quite easy and once fitted you won't want to go back to changing cylinders again.

Tom


----------



## Mujisan (Apr 19, 2009)

***** said:


> The Gaslow system has refillable bottles piped into a fitting on the side of your M/H similar to a fuel cap on a car.
> No need to remove the bottles to refill.
> Hope this helps



Thanks *****, that makes sense now! Seems like a good system if you can fill up at regular lpg outlets.

What are peoples experiences of using it in lower temperatures? I prefer propane to butane as it has a lower freezing point...wondered how lpg/gaslow fared.

Mujisan


----------



## BedfordMJ (Apr 19, 2009)

orian said:


> I had a recent quote to fit one 6kg bottle with necessary valves, pipes and filler - £383
> 
> Bob



I'll give it a miss. I didn't even use one 13kg propane last year would take forever to make it pay. I do have a diesel heating system though.


----------



## peppers (Apr 19, 2009)

hairytoes said:


> Where do you get the connectors? Are you able to swap connectors for each country?



you use the same adapters as filling a car lpg tank ,about 3 different ones covers europe


----------



## Mujisan (Apr 19, 2009)

***** said:


> I asked a similar question a little while ago and answers were a little thin on the ground, however an article in one of the M/H mags stated that the mix of butane to propane varies depending on how warm/cold the country in which you are purchasing the gas is.
> Meaning that a cold country supplies a heavier mix of propane than a warm country would supply.



Mystery cocktails on the road...how exciting


----------



## hairytoes (Apr 20, 2009)

peppers said:


> you use the same adapters as filling a car lpg tank ,about 3 different ones covers europe




This sounds like an excellent idea, have you ever had any issues when filling up a bottle at the pump?

I'd imagine it'd be pretty much like filling up a jerry can with pertrol at the pump.

I'm certainly going to check this out & is much cheaper than Gaslow, or a full LPG tank replacement.

Muchisimo Gracias amigo!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't see past them myself. Saved a fortune this winter and have had no problems at filling stations.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 20, 2009)

hairytoes said:


> Where do you get the connectors? Are you able to swap connectors for each country?



You get the (British) adapter with it.


----------



## 1967bowesj (Apr 22, 2009)

*gaslow pricing*



orian said:


> Hi Pioneer,
> Thanks, it is always useful to hear other members views and experiences. That's what makes this such a useful site. I have already examined the costs and possible savings and because we do not use a great deal of gas it looks like a long payback period unless I fit it myself.
> 
> If I do decide to fit my own Gaslow system I was thinking of using the filler mounting bracket rather than cutting a hole in the side of my motorhome.  The gas locker is rather small on the Orian Pavo (Autosleeper Symbol) and I would still need space to load/remove a backup calor bottle. Does anyone have experience of fitting Gaslow to this type of motorhome? Any pictures would be welcome.
> ...


Orian  Bob
Try this link Gas /LPG - Outdoor Bits
Fitted a single 11kg bottle to my m/home so as to free up some tool storage space for me. Don't worry about only one bottle as you just top it up when you notice the gauge showing it has used 50%. Fitted it myself and can honesty say if you can change your own calor botle you can fit these . Just follow what Pioneer (I think he said earlier) fit the bottle then route the filler bracket to suit. Filled my bottle at a nearby " Calor autogas fitters" they usually have there own bulk storage cost to fill 22 litres £9.40 and that was only about six weeks ago, do a search for calor autogas in your area.
Ps when you order the kit from outoorbits it actually comes direct from gaslow.
Hope this helped  John


----------



## jjwagon (Apr 22, 2009)

Just filled my 11 kilo bottle (21 litres) for £11 at a motorway service station...

The solution is Gaslow !!!


----------



## Geoff.W (Apr 22, 2009)

But why don't European manufacturers install proper fitted gas tanks in the first place, like the Americans have been doing for years???????????


----------



## sam1947 (Apr 24, 2009)

i go to a place where they sell gas for your car and the fill the bottle for you make sure it is empty a lot cheaper


----------



## wildman (Apr 25, 2009)

Get a gas refill adapter and fill your own.
Flack jacket and hard hat on, head down in the bunker awaiting the flack.


----------



## noody (Apr 25, 2009)

*noody*

Duplicated


----------



## noody (Apr 25, 2009)

*noody*

If you re-fill a bottle that isn't designed to be re-fillable then any and every filling station is instructed to refuse you on the basis of health and safety.

Cylinders should only be filled to 80% full to make room for expansion, its always going to be difficult to guess how much liquid gas you pour into your bottle but not impossible.

The new Gaslow bottles all have 80% cut-off valves, they are very easy to fit. My vans locker is smaller than some, it only take an 11 and a 6, I fitted the filler right in the middle and at the top but inside so the fixing bolts went through into the base of a flip-top box by the side of the driving position.

I also have 3 adaptors  for EU countries and one to add for the republic of Ireland together with an adaptor for ordinary calor bottles should the need arise. 

If anyone wants a photo of my installation, please ask and I'll post a photo.

Richard.


----------

